# Parties in Dubai



## GingerBread (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi,

I will be in Dubai by 18th of May and would like to know how good is the party life in Dubai? :rockon: Would love to hang out at places where I can meet some single females  

Also, will I face some resistance at club/bar entrance or approaching girls due to my brown skin? Have heard some daunting stories about descrimination in Dubai.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dubaikim (Apr 20, 2014)

Zero gravity is ok


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes you won't be entertained and the racism stories are true for most part.. but the crowd that turns up at all these fancy venues with their high heels, fake boobs and gelled hair is pretty sorry anyway. 

If you're really interested in good parties (not a place to "pick up" single women) your best bet would be the following:

1) Analog room at Q underground on thursdays and Story rooftop on saturdays
2) Electric days - Tamanya terrace
3) Warped at Casa Latina (Ibis Barsha)
4) Kings nightclub - Barsha (some good djs lately)

A little more mainstream but still with pretty good music (can't say much about the crowd):

1) Blue marlin Ibiza - I'm pretty torn about this place; they bring some of the BEST DJs in the industry but still have sparklers, moet, dancers etc.
2) Nasimi plus minus sessions - good djs overall.. the vibe not so much.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Are you for real?

Sorry, but I find this kind of........not smart.

Chicks in Dubai don't discriminate about color, religion or nationality.

It is about the size.......of your wallet!

You must have not been around Dubai for sure.

You'll start seeing the Bald and the Beautiful. A drop gorgeious, beauty queen with Uncle Harry, partying around, and uncle Harry looks like King Kong

You need some serious schooling in life


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Further to Randomdude comments, if you think you can visit Dubai and 'meet girls' then given local laws about PDA and fraternisation with the opposite sex, you are in the wrong place. 

You'll probably be written off a creep only after one thing, who is here for the day.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> Further to Randomdude comments, if you think you can visit Dubai and 'meet girls' then given local laws about PDA and fraternisation with the opposite sex, you are in the wrong place.


You must live a very sheltered life.


----------



## GingerBread (Apr 20, 2014)

@Zexotic: Thanks for the tips dude. Will I get an entry at these places? Or do I need to pay something before hand? Some more info will be much appreciated.

@RandomDude: I dunno what to say but I was pretty much real the last time I checked  

The thing is that I am not going to be looking for 'Working girls' who would be looking for my wallet? Though the wallet thing will not be a problem even if 'normal' girls also go for it but I am not sure how to 'show off' its size as I am definitely not that kind of a person who first waves his money in front of a girl before approaching her (That would definitely give her a wrong impression wouldnt it? ) and yes, I have not been around Dubai ever. Hence looking for some advice. 

@twowheelsgood: Looking for some good company to have some fun, party and living the moment for a few days without being necessary to leave some strings behind does not make me a creep? or does it? I am not looking to meet single girls to use them as a 'commodity' as I certainly do respect females. And I am extremely sorry if my first post made it seem like that. But I am also sure a lot of people (both girls and guys) in Dubai would be doing that kind stuff? The thing is that these people would have spent some time in Dubai and would be knowing the tips/norms/ways to have some fun unlike me.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> You must live a very sheltered life.


Not in the slightest but the girls tell me this is how they feel when strangers come uyp to them in Dubai, 'making assumptions' that they are in any way to be taken seriously. Single blokes are much worse than groups I am advised.

I know I'm old


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok, I cannot even have this conversation. You need to come here and you'll learn the tricks.

Just simple tips, your car keys,your mobile , your goorming gives it away.
If you are flashing a Limbo or Ferrari at JBR, you just need to show up, and the girls will come. Then, you can take them out.

Yes, normal single girls are warry of ....... in town. Of course there are the crazy one wanting to party up , get drunk and wake up next to a scary guy.

But many girls are just tired of kiddos. 

It all depends on the age demographic. If going out your thing, you'll find your group.


But you all are missing the best hookup place : It is done online these days, and at work place. but a word for advvice, don't go for office girls, go for the next door ones, because sooner or later, it will turn bad.

Find yourself a nice girl, settle down and get married, don't fall for the MTV brain washing (says the 35 years old random dude, who is officially single ound


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> Not in the slightest but the girls tell me this is how they feel when strangers that they don't find attractive come uyp to them in Dubai, '


Fixed that for you


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Are you for real?
> 
> Sorry, but I find this kind of........not smart.
> 
> ...


The brown boy is asking for a party with a white girls! But the problem is that the seekers like that are more than enough in Dubai :laugh:


----------



## GingerBread (Apr 20, 2014)

Eaglepapa said:


> The brown boy is asking for a party with a white girls! But the problem is that the seekers like that are more than enough in Dubai :laugh:


Lol! I am sure there are many and I know what you are referring to  But I am not one of those creeps wanting to get 'lucky' with a white chic only by standing near the club's entrance or by drooling over them 

I have been with both white and brown girls and never faced any difficulty (read discrimination ). Also I have no preference (read fantasies ) of being with a white or brown chic. I just want to spend some good fun time with a girl who also want the same from a guy or with a group of like minded people of both genders. I was just not sure how things are in Dubai since I have heard and read so many discrimination stories so just wanted to confirm. 

I think I should have posted with more clarity at the first place :doh:


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

@ Random 

Is a Limbo a bit like a Lambo but a bit lower? I guess it will be able to drive under the car park barriers lol.


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

GingerBread said:


> Lol! I am sure there are many and I know what you are referring to  But I am not one of those creeps wanting to get 'lucky' with a white chic only by standing near the club's entrance or by drooling over them
> 
> I have been with both white and brown girls and never faced any difficulty (read discrimination ). Also I have no preference (read fantasies ) of being with a white or brown chic. I just want to spend some good fun time with a girl who also want the same from a guy or with a group of like minded people of both genders. I was just not sure how things are in Dubai since I have heard and read so many discrimination stories so just wanted to confirm.
> 
> I think I should have posted with more clarity at the first place :doh:


Don't worry! Not a big deal.


----------

